# Are bearded dragons mentally aware of heights?



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Hello all,

Seen loads of videos where people have the bearded dragons on beds, chairs, sofas and on the shoulders walking around etc and I was wondering if bearded dragons are mentally aware of heights?

Would a baby bearded dragon leap from a great height with no fear for its safety? I know reptiles are not as intelligent as other animals so I wasn't sure.

Had Troy on my lap today while on the sofa and he seems to want to shoot off an explore. But, would he jump off the sofa or other greater heights if I let him?


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Was watching a young beardie in [email protected] locally the other day, baby beardie and was climbing around the guard that covered his light. The "viv" in the store was about 2ft high so quite a big drop for a baby, he didn't seem to notice it at all though.

Added some new pieces of furniture to my baby beardies viv today he now has a new game of leaping from the high point of one his hides (it's only about 7 inches high), across to a new high point made by a branch, about the same height up. Not high I know but he still seems to have no regard and I get the impression he'd do the same at 10 inches or 24 inches regardless.


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

as far as im lead to believe then yes they are aware of heights as if they were not aware i dont suppose they would try to jump at all. now ask do they understant height then i wold say that i dont think so. ours has fell from top of stairs, maybe about 10 foot drop, dont worry he was fine :2thumb:
and tries quite a lot to jump from his viv onto the bed ( his viv base stands 4 foot from the floor) and the bed is maybe about 3 - 3 and half foot jump. he never makes it but keeps trying. he has never hurt him self and does like to jump from things same with his wife (our female BD)

so anyway yes they are aware but no they dont understand it. in my opinion.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I think they are aware of heights, as they choose high basking spots so must have some concept of high. I think the difference is they dont have the high brain power and reasoning capability's as us, so a leap from a great height that would seem stupid and pointless to us may infact make sense to them in the moment when they react. Kind of like if you was on a high thing and felt like you needed to get down quick because of imminent danger you may jump knowing full well you will hurt yourself.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Yeah sorry, maybe I should of worded my post better.

Yes they are aware of heights but it seems they are fearless or don't understand the consequences lol

I get the feeling if I let mine do what he wanted, he'd simply bolt and jump off the sofa.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

GeeUK said:


> Yeah sorry, maybe I should of worded my post better.
> 
> Yes they are aware of heights but it seems they are fearless or don't understand the consequences lol
> 
> I get the feeling if I let mine do what he wanted, he'd simply bolt and jump off the sofa.


He probably would, but in his mind it would be the same as you jumping out your window if your house was on fire, you know you will hurt yourself but its better than burning to death. A beardie can be spooked by a shadow or just not feel safe and then jump for it thinking its the best action to do as they work more on instincts than logic.


----------



## jimnamman (Apr 28, 2011)

i beg to differ, my beardies (both of them) dont do it out of fear they do it out of curiosity at hmmmm whats over there hmm yeah lets go see "thump"
and the sofa isnt that big a fall . mind you suppose every dragon is different we are just lucky i suppose as ours always land on there feet. :2thumb:


----------



## machine66 (May 21, 2010)

i found my beardie about five foot off the floor climbing up the curtains the other week :lol2:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

jimnamman said:


> i beg to differ, my beardies (both of them) dont do it out of fear they do it out of curiosity at hmmmm whats over there hmm yeah lets go see "thump"
> and the sofa isnt that big a fall . mind you suppose every dragon is different we are just lucky i suppose as ours always land on there feet. :2thumb:


Yeah true, but it's the same principal, they dont think about things logically like we would, they just decide they want to get from A to B for whatever reason motivates them.


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone considered the possibility that as a collective group we might just well have the extreme sport junkies of the bearded dragon world? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

machine66 said:


> i found my beardie about five foot off the floor climbing up the curtains the other week :lol2:


Yeah my beardie sometimes climbs the net curtains when I put him on the window seal. My beardie tries to jump from the sofa onto the window seal, he lands on it but slips off. Also my beardie tries to jump upto his UV light atleast a few times a day. Then sometimes head bops straight after. I'm thinking he's doing it cause he thinks his reflection is another beardie. Has anyone else experienced this. I might try some clear matt plastic for the doors instead of glass to see if he stops doing it.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

well if they do can some one tell mine he jumps off anything with out a care in the world


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

I guess I wouldnt be so concerned if he was an adult but he is only tiny at around 14 weeks old.

I want him to be able to get out of the Viv and explore but he is too tiny and fast at the moment.


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

My beardy's the same and just boings about the place  In fact last week he jumped off the sofa, landed on the dog's nose, who must have been shocked, as she didn't try to eat him. Napoleon the beardy than ran straight across her paws and toddled off back to his viv :O Couldn't believe it! :lol2: Our dog was so confused  We have to be careful when any of the lizards are out and Sophie's about. Her favourite trick is walking behind them and putting her paw on their tails so they stop really abruptly! I shouldn't laugh, and she does get told off, but it does look funny


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i think they understand heights more if they climb onto something themselves instead of being put on a sofa for example


----------

